# Proporcion de diametros y potencias entre bocinas



## ZENNER (Ago 31, 2008)

Hola , estoy diseñando un amplificador de tres vias osea que separe los agudos de los medios , y los medios de los de tipo bass , mi inquietud radica en que para reproducir los sonidos del tipo bass se necesita una mayor potencia por la amplitud de este tipo de sonido y la reducción que se observa en la amplitud de  los medios , y una reducción increíble en la amplitud con los agudos por  la frecuencia de estos , para de esa forma poder hacer la compra de las bocinas correctamente y no incurrir en un gasto imnecesario y por supuesto tener un amplificador con buena calidad de sonido ,mis  dudas son :

La proporcion de potencia que debe existir  entre las bocinas teniendo como base a la bocina de mayor diametro que es la del tipo bass .

La proporcion de diametros de las bocinas que debe existir, tambien tomando  como referencia al de mayor diametro .

Agradesco por anticipado cualquier sugerencia y cualquier correccion  por no usar la terminologia adecuada gracias .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

El tipo y tamaño de parlantes (bocinas) dependerá de su rendimiento, no es lo mismo un gabinete que de entregue una presión sonora 95db/W que otro de 100 db/W

La relación de potencias es de (Partiendo de un 100%)
50 a 60 % para graves
30 a 40 % Medios 
10 a 20 % agudos
Esto por supuesto es aproximado


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 31, 2008)

ya que estamos con las proporciones de los parlantes, 

Que proporcion tendran los home 5.1 front, rear, center y sub, en W?. Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 31, 2008)

El diametro de un parlante no te dice de que potencia es.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ya que estamos con las proporciones de los parlantes,
> 
> Que proporcion tendran los home 5.1 front, rear, center y sub, en W?. Saludos



Adelante Derecha: 35%
Adelante Izquierda : 35%
Atraz Derecha:15%
Atraz Izquierda: 15%
Sub graves: 100% (Igual a la suma de los otros 4)
Siempre aproximado


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 1, 2008)

ok gracias por contestar fogonazo, 

y el center? 35+35


----------



## ZENNER (Sep 1, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo dejame ver si te entendi , y aver si lo que propongo es correcto , suponiendo que la potencia pico de un amplificador es 100 watt  mi eleccion de parlantes seria la siguiente

graves 60 watt
medios 40 watt
agudos 20 watt

o estos datos aqui abajo expresan el porcentaje de consumo de energia en watt ? proporcional al trabajo en conjunto .

50 a 60 % para graves 
30 a 40 % Medios 
10 a 20 % agudos 

Mi idea  era la siguiente si el amplificador ofrecia una potencia pico de 100 watt la bocina para graves tendria que ser de 140 watt este valor incluye la tolerancia extra incluida al parlante y el problema surgia en escoger las potencias de los medios y agudos al no tener una ,manera de calcular la potencia de las bocinas , para lo cual determine que debia existir alguna proporcion , he quedado confundido ,igualmente  gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2008)

ZENNER dijo:
			
		

> Hola Fogonazo dejame ver si te entendí , ....



Estamos cerca.
Para que suene parejo (Graves, medios y agudos) la relación de potencia seria mas o menos esa
O sea si colocas un amplificador de 60W para graves, correspondería uno de 40W para medios y uno de 20W para agudos.
Ahora bien, esto siempre y cuando tus reproductores tengan un rendimiento en volumen de sonido similar (SPL Sound Presure Level).
Una diferencia de -3db/W/m en el rendimiento de un reproductor se traduce como el doble de potencia necesaria para obtener el mismo volumen.

Y por regla general, siempre te faltan graves, así que si exageras en la potencia de estos no estaría mal. 

Respecto a la potencia que admiten los parlantes, si tienes un amplificador de 100W trabajando a toda su potencia, solo entregará unos 60W

¿ Y por que esto ?

Porque la potencia esta expresada para una señal continua en tono e intensidad, pero tu reproduces música que posee "Rango dinámico", suena mas fuerte en algunos pasajes y mas bajo en otros.




			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ok gracias por contestar fogonazo,
> 
> y el center? 35+35



El center necesita menos potencia, con 20 andaría porque recibe el apoyo de los laterales delanteros


----------



## ZENNER (Sep 4, 2008)

Hola nuevamente Fogonazo y ahora creo que si te entendi suponiendo que la potencia del amplificador sea 100 watt esta potencia solo nos indica un trabajo promedio , y

60  % graves 
40  %medios 
20  % agudos 

es partiendo a partir de una señal com amplitud  pico de 100 watt, espero estar en lo correcto , gracias nuevamente  espero estar en lo correcto .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2008)

En efecto la potencia se reduce a la potencia media (No la mitad, sino el promedio)

Supongamos que tienes un amplificador que entrega 100W con el potenciómetro de volumen en la posición "X", y una señal de entrada de 500mV, esto con una señal de prueba senoidal y de frecuencia fija.
Sin tocar nada, en lugar de la señal fija de 500mV le aplicamos una señal musical también de 500mV de amplitud, el amplificador ya no entrega los 100W que entregaba antes.
Por las propias variaciones de la música solo entregara un 60%, (Estimación genérica), habrá tipos de música que dará un promedio un poco mayor y otras un poco menor


----------



## ZENNER (Sep 6, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo  nuevamente , ahora lo que tu planteas  sobre las potencias ,segun lo que creo entender seria aplicable a un sistema que aplique un crossover para la separacion de frecuecias , en mi caso no pretendo usar un crossover , lo que voy a usar son filtros pasa banda y mis variables son estas :

graves  20 hz  hasta 200 hz 
medios  200 hz hasta 2000 hz
agudos 2000 hz hasta 15 000 hz   ,

Tengo otro proyecto en mente y esta ves de 5 canales  y las variables nuevas que me plantee son estas :

  * 20 hz hasta  50 hz 
  * 50 hz hasta  200 hz 
  * 200 hz hasta 900 hz
  * 900 hz hasta  2000hz
  * 2000 hz hasta 15 000 hz 
 Aunque  la ultima variable  no cambio y de ser correctas las variables que escogi como hago nuevamente para seleccionar las potencias de las bocinas , debe haber  alguna proporcion o numero magico por decirlo asi ,para poder escoger el valor adecuado , gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2008)

ZENNER dijo:
			
		

> ......., en mi caso no pretendo usar un crossover , lo que voy a usar son filtros pasa banda y mis variables son estas :
> 
> graves  20 hz  hasta 200 hz
> medios  200 hz hasta 2000 hz
> agudos 2000 hz hasta 15 000 hz



Esto dependerá de tus reproductores y las frecuencias de corte de los mismos



> Tengo otro proyecto en mente y esta ves de 5 canales  y las variables nuevas que me plantee son estas :
> 
> * 20 hz hasta  50 hz
> * 50 hz hasta  200 hz
> ...



Analizaste el "Costo beneficio" de un sistema de este tipo.
Cada filtro que agregues introduce un desfasaje sobre la señal de audio, 5 filtros = 5 desfasajes distintos y variables con la frecuencia 
¿ Esto quien lo va a sintonizar ?


----------

